# RM DH Rahmen



## TWOSIX (2. Juli 2007)

Hi,

gibt es zu dem Rahmen schon ein Preis ? Wird das RMX durch den Rahmen abgelöst oder ist das ein weiterer im RM-Katalog ? Gibt es den Rahmen 2008 in Serie ? Fragen über Fragen

bis dahin


----------



## blaubaer (2. Juli 2007)

und es ist erst Juli   ich würd noch etwas warten, es tauchen eh immer mehr gerüchte und fabelerzählungen auf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (2. Juli 2007)

Es wurde gerade erst der Proto vorgestellt, woher soll hier irgendjemand einen preis haben? Wie sich die produkpalette verändert, wirst du wohl erst zur Eurobike erfahren. 
Wie sonst soll der Rahmen denn erhältlich sein, als in Serie?  

sorry aber solche Spekulationen machen einfach null Sinn!

meth


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (3. Juli 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Es wurde gerade erst der Proto vorgestellt, woher soll hier irgendjemand einen preis haben? Wie sich die produkpalette verändert, wirst du wohl erst zur Eurobike erfahren.
> Wie sonst soll der Rahmen denn erhältlich sein, als in Serie?
> 
> sorry aber solche Spekulationen machen einfach null Sinn!
> ...


----------



## TWOSIX (3. Juli 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Es wurde gerade erst der Proto vorgestellt, woher soll hier irgendjemand einen preis haben? Wie sich die produkpalette verändert, wirst du wohl erst zur Eurobike erfahren.
> Wie sonst soll der Rahmen denn erhältlich sein, als in Serie?
> 
> sorry aber solche Spekulationen machen einfach null Sinn!
> ...



du bist nen ganz gescheiter was ?

weißt du wir haben Juli und Ende August bzw. Anfang September ist die Eurobike. Jetzt willst du mir erzählen das Bike Action noch nicht weiß was 2008 kommt bzw. was was ungefähr kostet ! Und meine Frage war nicht ob der Rahmen in Serie erhältlich ist, sondern ob es ihn überhaupt in Serie geben wird...es soll auch schon vorgekommen sein das ein Rahmen nur für Teamfahrer gebaut wurde bzw. es ihn erst ein zwei Jahre später für den Otto-Normal-Verbraucher gibt.

Ich dachte wir sind hier im Hersteller Forum und hier kriegt man Antworten vom Hersteller bzw. Vertrieb !?


----------



## soederbohm (3. Juli 2007)

Na da wären die von BA aber ziemlich fit, wenn sie 3 Monate vor der Eurobike schon alles fertig kalkuliert hätten. Erfahrungsgemäß werden sie eher 3 Wochen davor (wenn überhaupt) fertig.

PS: Ich Depp, warum schreib ich hier eigentlich rein? Wir wollten uns doch auf den Fred vom Flo beschränken...


----------



## TWOSIX (3. Juli 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Na da wären die von BA aber ziemlich fit, wenn sie 3 Monate vor der Eurobike schon alles fertig kalkuliert hätten. Erfahrungsgemäß werden sie eher 3 Wochen davor (wenn überhaupt) fertig.
> 
> PS: Ich Depp, warum schreib ich hier eigentlich rein? Wir wollten uns doch auf den Fred vom Flo beschränken...



erstmal sind es nur noch 2 Monate ! 
Was glaubst du ich habe früher meine Vororder für die Eurobike schon im Februar abgegeben !


----------



## blaubaer (3. Juli 2007)

TWOSIX schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir sind hier im Hersteller Forum und hier kriegt man Antworten vom Hersteller bzw. Vertrieb !?



Nein  

wenn du die seite genau ansiehst > http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=144 

steht da 


> *Rocky Mountain und Race Face* Keine direkte Herstellerbetreuung und -support mehr


----------



## TWOSIX (3. Juli 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> wenn du die seite genau ansiehst > http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=144
> 
> steht da



ja das hab ich dann auch schon gesehen... zumindest war es mal so !  

Naja dann würde ich sagen...das ganze kann gelöscht werden !


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2007)

.......und prinzipiell weiß man im Geschäftsgebiet rund um das Fahrrad immer erst 3 Monate danach genaueres.
Also ob, wie, wann und Funktion des Artikels.


G.


----------



## thaper (5. August 2007)

wäre aber ziemlich doof diesen dh rahmen nur für teamfahrer zu baun. allein schon von den kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

